
Indigenous Colombians fear losing their hallucinogenic brews - fmihaila
https://www.economist.com/the-americas/2019/06/15/indigenous-colombians-fear-losing-their-hallucinogenic-brews
======
Gene5ive
A disappointing development. I drank this brew in a ceremony elsewhere from
indigenous grounds and it had a profound effect on me. It is a
psychotherapeutic treasure beyond all reckoning. One's perceived identity does
not have to be "hippie" or anything else in order to find it helpful and
edifying. Hopefully this tradition has a future that can include all who need
it while be respectful of the culture that developed it.

------
snvzz
And LSD and so many other safe (relative to e.g. alcohol) psychotropics are
still illegal, all because of some moral panic decades ago.

